# Should I put a fan in my chicken coop?



## Wyandotter (Dec 13, 2015)

It's about 80 degrees out, I lock my chickens up each night to keep them safe. The rising area is small... Maybe 4X4 width with 14 chickens sleeping in it and it's pretty hot in there. I want to put a normal medium size fan about 10 inches tall in the coop 2 keep them cool but could the fan get wood chips in it or poop in it and brake it or case a fire? It would sit on the ground on wood chips. What should I do? I will be 75 degrees in 2 hours


----------



## Wyandotter (Dec 13, 2015)

I mean roosting area not rising. Also they have a mini window with bugs sheald thing. And a little opening a the top. Sorry my typing a bad my phone is slow


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

We mounted a fan up near the roof at an angle. We put wire around it. This way they don't roost on it or get hurt if their wing goes between the fan casing. It really help keep the circulation. It also help with the heat during the day.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I have fans. I had 4, but now most of mine are in all day shade now. Fans are great. I have one on my nests because they sit so long to lay an egg.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I have one fan inside each hen house blowing out of a vent 24/7 with this heat. That way there is fresh air being sucked in through the other vents. I have other fans blowing in the pens, they get shut off after the birds go to roost for the night.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Blowing out is actually a better idea.
In NY, I used to do that down the hall and you could eventually feel it in every area of the house. Later on we put in a "whole house fan" in the hallway. That was a big sucker. We would start it up and 5pm.


----------

